# Any digital users please read this, esp 20D users.



## Scurra (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok i'm worried I've just started using my 20D and i've noticed that every time I take an image I get a strange mark on the right hand side of the image. It isn't crap on the lens as I've tried my 2 other lenses and they all give the same result. It isn't crap on my LCD as I've uploaded the images to my PC and the mark is still there. I'm wondering if it is a body fault in which case i'm gonna need to send it back to where i got it from asap. The photos below show the mark i'm talking about.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JPPLAY (Oct 22, 2004)

I suggest you take the camera to where you bought it and they can access the problem better. They might have to send it to canon.


----------



## Ant (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like the dreaded dust on your sensor. Get used to it because that's what happens to DSLRs.

The good news is that it's pretty easy to clean off. Use a bulb blower and gently blow over your sensor. If that doesn't get it you may have to do some more thorough cleaning.

You can see the same thing on this pic in the far right.


----------



## photobug (Oct 22, 2004)

Welcome to the wonderful world of dust on the sensor.

The Clone tool and healing Brush in Photoshop are your bestest friend in the world, Never forget it.

Go to B&H and get a Rocket blower, or the smaller version.

For more stubborn stuff I'd suggest more aggressive measures.

Good luck, and welcome to the club!


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 22, 2004)

That's obviously a new camera so personally I'd be very reluctant to attempt sensor cleaning at this point.
 My suggestion is to send it back on warranty, that's assuming you can bear to part with your new toy so soon!


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 22, 2004)

I developed this "problem" with my 10D the second day I had it. Simply went to the drug store, bought a "Ear Blower" thingy for $2.50 and gently blew off the sensor. Been great ever since. It's worth a shot anyway and it's cheap just DO NOT TOUCH THE SENSOR!!!! That is seriously bad Ju-Ju


----------



## Ant (Oct 22, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> That's obviously a new camera so personally I'd be very reluctant to attempt sensor cleaning at this point.
> My suggestion is to send it back on warranty, that's assuming you can bear to part with your new toy so soon!



That's an option but sensor dust has got to be dealt with on a semi-regular basis with a DSLR, it's part of the package....might as well start now.

Personally I'd try to do it myself with a blower, only if it looks to be more stubborn and won't shift would I take it back to the shop.


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ant said:
			
		

> mrsid99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You're probably right but so far it's not happened to my 10D yet.
 I believe it's because I'm paranoid when changing lenses and keep everything covered and capped as long as possible and make lens changes quickly. 
 I have acquired a cleaner kit but so far it's only been used on the lenses.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 22, 2004)

I have one of these spots the odd thing is that it only shows up with my 20-40mm lens and not the 28-70mm. Also it's always in the same location.


----------



## malachite (Oct 22, 2004)

I thought they made little wipes just for this purpose? Voodoocat has OCD when it comes to keeping his gear spotless and he's talked about cleaning the sensor in his D70 a few times.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 23, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> I thought they made little wipes just for this purpose? Voodoocat has OCD when it comes to keeping his gear spotless and he's talked about cleaning the sensor in his D70 a few times.


can't be all that OCD when I haven't cleaned it in several months  

well.... I must admit I don't have any microfiber pads as of late... so I haven't had anything to clean it with...


----------



## Scurra (Oct 23, 2004)

thnx for all the help guys.. U have put my mind at rest, I thought I was totally screwed for a second there... I'm heading off to my local camera shop to get a blower now


----------



## Ant (Oct 23, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> thnx for all the help guys.. U have put my mind at rest, I thought I was totally screwed for a second there... I'm heading off to my local camera shop to get a blower now



Be sure to read your manual. I don't know about Canons but there should be something about a mirror lock up for sensor cleaning.


----------

